# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Changer le son de dmarrage Windows Vista

## Aldo831

Bonjour  tous,

C'est certainement dans les FAQ mais je n'ai pas trouv.
Comment faire pour changer le son de dmarrage de windows ?
Et peut on changer le logo de dmarrage de windows?
Le tout bien videment sous Windows vista
Merci d'avance
aldo831

----------


## Ticlaude

Bonjour Aldo831

Pour changer les son, ouvrez le panneau de configuration, appuyer pour ouvrir Son- aller dans l'onglet son et changer ouverture de windows (windows logon) pour le son de votre choix.

----------


## Tartuffe245

bonjour, 
j'ai un souci, je suis alle dans panneau de configuration et son, mais le son ouveture de windows ni est pas rpertori comment faire pour le modifier alors?

----------


## Ticlaude

Bonjour

Il est particulirement bizarre que les sons de Windows par dfaut ne soit plus dans la liste. 

Sous Windows Vista Utilimate, il y a la possibilit de faire l'installation de Dream Scne qui ajoute des nouveaux sons bonus verre comme exemple et peut-tre que ceci corrigera la perte des sons par dfaut de votre installaiton Vista.

----------


## Tartuffe245

Bonjour, 
il s'avre que j'ai la version dition familiale Prenium de vista, voil donc je ne sais pas comment rajouter le son du dmarrage de windows, par contre tous les autres y sont tels que le son de l'ouverture et de fermeture de session et celui de l'arrt du systme, il me manque que celui du dmarrage !
Mais bon si je n'arrive pas  le remettre ce n'est pas un drame !
Voil, merci quand mme de me proposer une solution si vous l'avez trouv !

----------


## Ticlaude

Bonsoir Tartuffe245

Malheureusement, je suis sous Vista Ultimate, dans votre thme se son, il devrait avoir un crochet pour jouer le son de dmarrage de Windows. 

Je vous propose de regarder la capture d'cran dans l'attachement en miniature que j'ai ajout dans ce message pour vrifier et comparer.

----------


## kevenubru

jai po de son pentoute pas u maider moi svp kevensubaru@hotmail.com

----------

